# New cockatiel owner



## kilosmom (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had a cockatiel for 2 months now. I had never considered a bird of any sort as a pet until someone at work offered to give me a cockatiel. He had 2 and didn't really have time to devote to the 2nd bird. I have two children, ages 9 and 7, and he thought they would like the bird. Well, Kilo has been quite the experience for us. He is very territorial of his cage. He has only been on my finger twice and once got on my shoulder on his own. However, in the last couple of weeks, he has started to talk, sing, and whistle a whole lot more. When I got him he could only say one phrase and one whistle. Now I can understand 3 to 4 phrases and 2 of my whistles vs. 1 from his previous owner. So I guess we have made progress. My biggest frustration is I want to be able to handle him on a regular basis. I do try frequently but he freaks out. I am considering having his wings clipped so he can't fly away from me. I welcome any advice because I know almost nothing about birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Clipping him would be the first best thing to do in your case.

- Some info:

Take your time and try coaxing your bird out. Your bird should be accustomed to being fed a treat through the cage bars by now. This time, open the cage door and offer the treat outside of the cage. If your cage door opens down to make a landing, place a treat or a dish of treats on the door. This will entice your bird to come out.

*Work Away From the Cage*

Take your bird to a small room of the house where doorways can be closed off. A bathroom or hallway is ideal. If there are windows in the room, window coverings should be drawn to keep your bird safe. (In a bathroom, remember to put the toilet-seat cover down.)

Plan to spend some time here with your bird. Take a book and settle in, releasing your bird near you. Every once in a while, talk to your bird. Most cockatiels and budgies are curious birds, so it’s likely your bird will choose to come poking around you.

When your bird seems comfortable, make a slow move toward it with your hand. By doing this, you are teaching it to become accustomed to this movement. This is an important process in training and taming your budgie or cockatiel.

If things goes well, encourage your bird to step onto your finger. Guide the bird by placing one hand behind it. This will also help stop the bird from backing away. With the other hand, push your long index finger into the bird’s chest above its feet. It will automatically step up onto your finger. At the same time, say, “Up,” “Step up” or “Come” — whichever command you want to use with your bird. All your actions should be slow and calm.

During this exercise, your bird will either step onto your finger as described and stay there; get on your finger, then fly off; or scuttle away in fear.

If your bird flies away, go back to working on just staying quietly nearby. Keep practicing approaching your bird and putting your hand near your bird without actually touching it.

If your bird flies off your finger, retrieve it, practicing the “Up” command over and over as you lift the bird off the floor. Retrieve it every time it flies off. You need to be patient and consistent. If your bird becomes exhausted or overly frightened, stop the session.

Practice the Step up in the cage, too. Quickly ask it to step “Up” again onto your hand, and take it right back out of the cage. Do this many times for several days before moving to the next step.

The more your cockatiel or budgie begins to trust you, the more tame and social it will become. Work at your bird’s own pace so that it can gain confidence. It will begin to look forward to your training sessions.

Good luck and hope the info helps a bit!  Time and patience is the main thing to remember throughout this.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think anyone could give better advice than Solace!! That was wonderful advice. Don't give up - it sounds as if you've made good progress already. Mine was the same way and she has come such a long way. I was so disappointed for a while but took great advice and kept at it, trying to remain positive and be patient. It definitely paid off. My biggest problem was I wanted to rush Kiki into bonding with me instead of letting her go at her own pace. When I finally did that, it did WONDERS. She still doesn't like scritches but she'll do anything else with me! Maybe one day, the scritches will come!  Good luck, and keep us up-to-date on your progress...oh, and congratulations on your new family member. Cockatiels will definitely make you fall in love with birds and always want one in the family!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The only thing I could add is...always approach your bird in a calm manner. Move slowly and talk in a soothing voice. Step up should be easy to achieve as it is instinctive. If you put your finger just above his feet touching his belly his instinct is to step onto whatever is touching him.


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi and Welcome to Cockatiel Talk. Can't wait to hear more about Kilo and see lots of pictures. Glad your hard work has paid off. 


I was getting frustrated too, but I believe I was really rushing things. the first day I had Pumpkin home, she would Whistle anytime I left her sight, and she would do this until I came back into the same room. I thought this was awesome. I have let her settle into her new cage. I have given her some treats in her food dish as she won't eat them otherwise. I talked to a breeder today and she told me to clip her wings first, then she can't get away too quick. (I just hate clipping my birdies wings) But I guess for training purposes I can. My baby is 8 weeks old, so my question is, What should I expect from an 8 week old baby?


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

HI there 

Im new to the forum, but have always had cockatiels and I would just like to add the way I have tamed my birds, I might get jumped on by others for reasons they might have , thats fine ,but it has worked for me with all of my birds, excpet my new rescue (which i am new to, hand rearing lol)

I start with leaving them alone in their cage for the first few days, just talking to them from a distance, go in cage talking very softly but jolly to change water and food , say good boy and a whistle when I shut up and come away
I then get closer to the cage and start talking to them jolly, offer some food treat through the bars , say good boy, whistle and come away again
After about a week of doing this several times a day I sit alone with them at night in the dark , it has to be pitch black, any light and it wont work and chat away to them, I open the cage and put my hand in for them to step up on , vertually making them do it, I bring them out and sit with them on my finger right next to me talking very softly to them, after 5 mins put them back in
And each night after do the same for a bit longer and in the day still do what I have been practising, sitting next to them and talking
and then I build up from there, I have had them all hand tame by the time I have had them for 2 weeks


----------

